# Favorite city to visit in Europe



## puppymommo (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't know if this is the right place for this, but here goes.

I'd like to hear about your favorite city in  Europe to visit.  I may have a chance to spend 7-10 days there this summer and I would like to focus on one or two cities.  I'd be meeting DD (20) who is in Germany for a semester abroad, so it would probably be the two of us traveling together.

Between the two of us we have been to: Berlin, Munich, Paris, London, Amsterdam, Prague, Salzburg (Austria)

I'm thinking Venice and Florence, but I'd love to hear your favorites.

It is not likely I'll be back to Europe (if I make it) in quite a few years.

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd sign on to Venice and Florence. 3-4 days each at a minimum. If you have a little more time, Siena and Assisi. It's where I would go for a lasting memory of Europe. As cities go, I love Rome and Barcelona, but for the art of the Renaissanse, there's Florence, and the decaying opulence, you can't beat Venice.

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 2, 2015)

#1 - Florence... You may think you know what the Renaissance was about, but it's only when you walk the cobblestone streets of Florence that you'll get it.

#2 - Rome... One could spend a month in Rome and barely scratch the surface.  See the movie, "Roman Holiday" with Gregory Peck & Audrey Hepburn and you'll understand.

I sort'a sniff at Venice -- canals are interesting, but frankly, its worth a day at best. The hill towns of Tuscany, like San Gimignano, are more my style. Tuscany is my idea of what heaven should be. It's where I want to go when I die.
.


----------



## Conan (Apr 3, 2015)

Florence and Rome can be swelteringly hot in Summer. Venice may be a bit cooler, but can be smelly.
Here's last July's almanac for the three cities:

http://www.wunderground.com/history...reqdb.zip=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=16170

http://www.wunderground.com/history...reqdb.zip=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=16240

http://www.wunderground.com/history...reqdb.zip=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=16105

Does London count as Europe for you?
http://www.wunderground.com/history...qdb.zip=00000&reqdb.magic=553&reqdb.wmo=03772


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 3, 2015)

It really depends on what interests you, what you're looking for and what you want to experience. Europe is so diverse that it's near on impossible for any one person to recommend a favourite city for someone else to visit without at least knowing more about what the other person's interests are.

I love Rome, I have a love/hate relationship with London, Paris bores me, Tallin, Prague, Krakow and Budapest are all gorgeous and fascinating places to visit. Berlin is vastly different to say, Heidelberg likewise with San Sebastian and Barcelona. Opting to visit any of the Scandinavian cities is going to give you a completely different experience to one where you visit a number of Greek cities. You'll experience plenty of history wherever you go, likewise art and music but are you particularly interested in a regional cuisine or a specific period of history?

If I had to pick a favourite city it would be Rome but if I were to recommend a city then it would depend on what your interests are.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 3, 2015)

Florence! Rome was just a big dirty city to me, though the museums (such as the Vatican...) were quite interesting - once and done for me with Rome, but happy to return to Florence again and again. 

FWIW, I also greatly enjoy Luzern and that part of Switzerland. As already posted, Europe is very diverse so you'll get lots of opinions. Hard to go wrong, though.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 3, 2015)

Krakow ... beautiful original old town square. Churches to photograph and cherish forever. 1000 year old salt mine. Ghostly concentration camp. Jazz cafes for the evening. Art (Lady with Ermine - google that; I spent 30+ minutes within 6 feet just looking at that picture alone. The guard was flirting with another staff member in the next gallery). Very walkable city. 

Sent a extremely well travelled 2 sons and their elderly Dad there several years ago ... never even considered the city on their 3 week "tour" (were going to do a several hour fly in visit for just the concentration camp). When the son (my friend) got back, he gushed as to it being the highlight portion of their entire trip - the best 3 nights.

Would have pared that with Prague ... but that was on your "Done That" list. 

I seriously liked Budapest ... further from Germany ... but if I had to choose which to go back to ... it would be Krakow.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 3, 2015)

My favorite is London and even though I've been probably 15+ times, there's always something new to see and do.  

Of Venice and Florence, Florence would be my choice. I've been to both a couple of times and have no desire to return to Venice.

Berlin is another favorite but since you've been.......

Another suggestion is Vienna and Budapest. 

As a final suggestion, Copenhagen was very enjoyable. I stayed in Malmö which at the time was considerably cheaper and "commuted". The trip around the sound was also interesting. http://www.visitcopenhagen.com/copenhagen/around-the-sound-gdk412377

The weather should be nicer in Scandinavia than Southern Europe in the Summer

Cheers


----------



## klpca (Apr 3, 2015)

I expected to hate Rome, but it turned out to be my favorite city on our Italy trip, followed by Florence. Venice was nice too and it's a bucket list kind of place, so I wouldn't necessarily cross it off of the list. If I were only doing two cities, I would only spend 3 days in Venice and a full week in Florence.

My favorite trip to Europe (but it's not like I've been a million times ) was to Lauterbrunnen in Switzerland, but that was a hiking week, not a city visit. We spent some time in Zurich, but it seemed a bit sterile to me.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dublin


(Town) Bayeux, Normandy, France


Paris




-


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 3, 2015)

I believe Tripadvisor announced last month that Rome came out on top.  That said, we liked southern Italy better when we went last year, but we did nt go to Florence... Reading here , I think we should have !!


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 3, 2015)

I think everyone should see Venice and Florence at least once for great memories, but my favourite is Rome, followed by Sorrento.  All of these will be extremely hot in summer, the further south you go.

 If you want a scenic somewhat restful 'walking' trip the Amalfi coast of Italy is spectacular.  We stayed in the Hilton Palace in Sorrento and our balcony was a view of Mt. Vesuvius and the Bay of Naples where all the cruise ships come and go.  So much to see in a relaxed and historic environment.

 Rome is number one for me...everywhere you turn there is history back from when this country ruled he world as it was known then.  The ruins, the churches, Vatican, sculptures, museums, restaurants....never end.  We are going again in May and this time staying in the Westin Excelsior which sure looks like a palace.

 Brian


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 3, 2015)

pwrshift said:


> Rome is number one for me...everywhere you turn there is history back from when this country ruled he world as it was known then.  The ruins, the churches, Vatican, sculptures, museums, restaurants....never end.  We are going again in May and this time staying in the Westin Excelsior which sure looks like a palace.




The Westin is a good choice and unique. It's been about five years since I was there, but my review is probably still on TUG. We had a full suite and a jr suite - the jr suite was the better choice for value, but both suffered from not enough furniture to fill the space. My room overlooked the American Embassy across the street, and the location of the hotel was good...but you have to walk a bit (or taxi) to an area that has a more local feel for restaurants etc. If staying on points it's a great choice for value, but otherwise I'd probably stay in another part of town.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Mike&Edie (Apr 3, 2015)

So much to see and so much history.  We just got back a month or so ago from almost a month in Europe (cruise).  Got to see many different places (Rome, Florence, Istanbul, Nice, Monacco, Naples, etc.).  Our favorite, by far, was Barcelona.  In talking to others, they feel Madrid is even more spectacular than Barcelona.  We can't wait to go back and check out all Spain has to offer.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ldzierzanowski (Apr 3, 2015)

Thats the problem so much to see so little time. If you are going to Italy I will throw my hat in with the group for Florence it is simply amazing. 

Rome is a beast and you cannot hope to even scratch the surface. As a Catholic I got a lot out of visiting the Vatican but thats just me. If you go to Rome pick 2 items per day max and if you go to the Vatican it is a whole day if not 2.   If that's too much trouble go to the Amalfi Coast and drink some great wines and enjoy the spectacular scenery. Enjoy!


Can we just go to the beach now...please!!!


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 3, 2015)

I have to confess I am a big Dan Brown fan and would like to take an Inferno tour in Florence and Venice. (Istanbul also but that's not for this trip!).

DD is in Paris right now and texted me all excited that they spent a whole day touring and everything was free! All they spent was for food and the metro. Great for a couple of college students. She is very careful with her money as she wants to be able to visit as many places as she can while she is in Europe for 4 1/2 months.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 3, 2015)

lol I lived in London, Paris and Prague so have soft spots for those cities and have been back as visitor.  Other favourite but also on your list is Berlin, 

Barcelona is great and probably the other place I would recommend.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 3, 2015)

So difficult to say, and some of my favorites are really not the place to be in the summer:  Madrid, Rome, Sorento, Barcelona, Dubrovnik--all are really hot, and air-conditioning isn't the common thing that you find in the U.S.

For a summer visit, I'd consider Scotland and Ireland and maybe London.  I haven't been to Scandanavia or Russia yet (both are on my list), but I would think they would be excellent places to be in the summer.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 3, 2015)

London.  Nothing else compares.


----------



## isisdave (Apr 3, 2015)

If the weather in Florence and Venice (or Ravenna) don't bother you, those would be good.

If you want something cooler that you haven't been to yet, something from this list:  Dublin, Edinburgh/Glasgow, or any Scandinavian capital. Or for something truly different, Svalbard.


----------



## bass (Apr 4, 2015)

Budapest and Vienna


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Try some smaller cities, too*

Florence & Vienna certainly rank high on our list. But some smaller places have also been enjoyable for us...more so than many of the large cities others mention.

You might take a look at Regensburg and Rothenburg ob der Tauber in Germany. Or Český Krumlov in the Czech Republic. And we rather enjoy Malaga in Spain. We will be returning there for our 4th visit next year, rather than going back to Sevilla, Barcelona, or Madrid (not everyone will agree with this, but it's what suits our fancy...and our wallet).

And we think everyone in the US should visit Sedona, Arizona, at least once in their life.

Gonna give Dublin a try for 5 days next year. We hope the April weather will be friendly.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> Gonna give Dublin a try for 5 days next year. We hope the April weather will be friendly.




I'll be in Dublin mid May for five nights for my first trip to Ireland. It appears weather in mid May will be in the low ~60sF (or high 50s) so I would suspect it's even cooler in April. Of course, weather patterns are changing so this is just an indication.

In any case I'm very much looking forward to seeing Ireland! 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 11, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> Gonna give Dublin a try for 5 days next year. We hope the April weather will be friendly.



April in Dublin is going to be wet and cool if not cold however you might get lucky and there may be a warm front coming up from Spain. Pack for all scenarios!


----------



## Asaph (Apr 29, 2015)

If i get a chance with an appropriate amount of money. My choice would be Barcelona (Spain). I have visited it before and one of the most suitable place it is for me. After that Sydney (Australia) is something tremendous when it comes to Vacations. Hawaii is the third option for me.


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 29, 2015)

I enjoy Budapest in Hungary, Nancy in France, and Mainz in Germany - all for different reasons.  Nancy has Place Stanislas, Mainz has the Mainzer Dom and the Gutenberg Museum, and Budapest has so much that is all so easily accessible.


----------



## silentg (Apr 29, 2015)

Dublin is #1 have a trip planned end of May into early June. Going to Rome first, then Dublin. Been to Rome 12 years ago, but DH has not been and is looking forward to it. This will be 3 rd time for us in Dublin, still so much to see! Love our timeshare in Dublin
Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Homes.
TerryC


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 29, 2015)

silentg said:


> Dublin is #1 have a trip planned end of May into early June. Going to Rome first, then Dublin. Been to Rome 12 years ago, but DH has not been and is looking forward to it. This will be 3 rd time for us in Dublin, still so much to see! Love our timeshare in Dublin
> Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Homes.
> TerryC



I don't think I will ever tire of Rome. Some people don't like it, it's too busy, frenetic etc but I can happily overlook all that and immerse myself in the history and grandeur of it all. Nothing beats coming out the Colosseo metro station, gets me every time. Fortunately I'm only a two hour flight away.

Dublin was a complete let down for me. Lots of anti English sentiment put a real downer on the weekend and I have no intention of ever returning plus there are so many cities with much more to offer.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2015)

It will be interesting to find out where the OP decided to rendezvous with her daughter. 

We are trying some new territory for us next month- the Baltic Capitols- Amsterdam, Tallin, Copenhagen, St. Petersburg, Stockholm and vicinities. It seems like it may be a bit cooler than we are used to, so leaving the shorts home and bringing layers. Maybe we'll find a new favorite. Maybe not.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> Dublin was a complete let down for me. Lots of anti English sentiment put a real downer on the weekend and I have no intention of ever returning plus there are so many cities with much more to offer.



  May I ask what you experienced as anti-English sentiment ?

  I am acutely aware of the bad history, but have never been aware of anything blatant in Dublin. Belfast, yes, back in 1981, on my honeymoon, but that is another time and another country.

   Yes, I'm an Irish-American, but an observant world traveler.

  Thanks.


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 29, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> May I ask what you experienced as anti-English sentiment ?
> 
> I am acutely aware of the bad history, but have never been aware of anything blatant in Dublin. Belfast, yes, back in 1981, on my honeymoon, but that is another time and another country.
> 
> ...



Too much to list unfortunately without risking turning the thread into something politicised. Suffice to say it was a very negative experience. What was worse was experiencing something similar from someone whilst at Son Antem of all places!


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 29, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> It will be interesting to find out where the OP decided to rendezvous with her daughter.
> 
> We are trying some new territory for us next month- the Baltic Capitols- Amsterdam, Tallin, Copenhagen, St. Petersburg, Stockholm and vicinities. It seems like it may be a bit cooler than we are used to, so leaving the shorts home and bringing layers. Maybe we'll find a new favorite. Maybe not.
> 
> Jim



Enjoy Jim! Tallinn rates quite high on the list of cities I've visited, a fantastic place. I went to Amsterdam for my stag do so any recommendations are likely to be inappropriate . St Petersburg is definitely on the list, perhaps later in the year.


----------



## Gaozhen (Apr 29, 2015)

My favorite is Prague and I could spend weeks there, but you've done that...(there is a marathon there in May 2016 that might be my first marathon ever, if anyone is interested) 

Second favorite city is Innsbruck, Austria. It, along with the little hillside towns, are a nice surprise. Visit the old town, have the world's best hot chocolate (they give you a ball of chocolate that looks like a truffle, and hot milk, and it's amazing), go check out the sports venues, walk the river. Best time is Christmas during the Christmas markets, but it's great at other times too.


----------

